# How's everyone's lawn doing with this heat



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It's hot outside which means not the best conditions for cool season grass. When it's this hot I find it better to water 3 times a week rather than 1-2. That and spraying serenade for fungas with this humidity. So far my still young bewitched is doing good for the most part. It looks a bit heat stressed in the areas that get more sun but it's handling the heat a lot better than my nomix used to. How's everyone else's lawn doing?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Turrible!


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

Seeing the start of some fungus too, and seed stalks are dying off making it look brown.

Flushed my irrigation last night after a pipe was broken and repaired by a fence installer. They ended up clogging 4 heads with too much glue that wasn't allowed to dry. Fun.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Well.... it's not trailing smoke yet, but gosh darn it.... it's close! I had a patch I seeded close to the house and watered it daily. For the last week I've been hitting it with water hard, but it still turned into a crisp. The old advice of not sowing seed in the spring appears to ring true. I was just building up a fairly small area right next to the foundation and I didn't want just soil that would dry out and blow away. Hopefully the dead roots will keep the soil in place until the end of August, when I will sow and water again.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

My kbg is 4.5" long and green as can be. No signs of fungus as of yet.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

97 today (heat index of 109). Definite heat stress despite watering this morning and getting significant rain 3 days ago. Some of the very edges are dying out...so no point in edging...nature is taking care of it.

Soil temps at 8:30PM when the air temp was 88, were 80 to 93 degrees. I don't want to know what it was in the heat of the day.

Tomorrow it will go back to the low 90s.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

My yard is phenomenal right now, it's been a screwed up year! From 5/5-5/27 we had hot temps and less than an inch of rain! Since then we still get heat but have had probably 11+ inches of rain!


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

It's been a tough couple of days with this heat and no relief in sight. Lawn is definitely looking stressed. I know the watering rule/guideline for 1" every week and maybe spread over 1-2 days. But what about when it's this HOT - into the mid 90's and higher. My front lawn gets direct sun most of the day and it just bakes. Would you water more often? How about 4 days of watering?


----------



## PA Lawn Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

Still mostly green, but the areas hit by the most sun are showing signs of stress. don't have irrigation, but will probably set up some sprinklers tomorrow or Tuesday to help out.

Cringe to think of this month's water and utility bills... ugh.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

NanserbE said:


> Seeing the start of some fungus too, and seed stalks are dying off making it look brown.
> 
> Flushed my irrigation last night after a pipe was broken and repaired by a fence installer. They ended up clogging 4 heads with too much glue that wasn't allowed to dry. Fun.


This...this is my rye grass's first spring, and it went to seed all over, and now theres tons of seed stalks dying giving it a brown tinge...cant wait for it to go away.

Any insight from others how long that is? Am i stuck with this until Fall?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Since June, it has been really hot. We've had long dry spells, but we've experienced scattered showers in the past week. Humid. Humid. Hot. Humid.

My lawn is not feeling well at all: drought stress, brown patch, weeds popping up (including some crabgrass), and Bermuda is threatening.
I am looking forward to fall.

Good thing that summer is almost over


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

In last years reno I've got dead seed stalks but otherwise it's holding up ok. This week will be a good test. For the remainder of the yard.......ehh....


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It's days like this that it would be great to have irrigation. I'll be setting up the sprinklers tomorrow for sure. Hopefully for everyone's grasses sake temps won't be as high next week.


----------



## gravylookout (Jun 22, 2018)

I don't want to be that guy but it's absolutely perfect up here in North Dakota. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the mid 60s. We've been getting about a half inch of rain every 4-5 days too (I did water once several weeks back when we had 7 days without). The lawn looks great!

Unfortunately, it's supposed to rain all day Tuesday and Wednesday so my plans to stripe the yard for the 4th may be ruined...


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> It's hot outside which means not the best conditions for cool season grass. When it's this hot I find it better to water 3 times a week rather than 1-2. That and spraying serenade for fungas with this humidity. So far my still young bewitched is doing good for the most part. It looks a bit heat stressed in the areas that get more sun but it's handling the heat a lot better than my nomix used to. How's everyone else's lawn doing?


Three times a week can be better when it's so darn hot, despite the added fungus pressure. What happened where I am is it rained like crazy all Spring, raised the water table above the impermeable coastal silts and clays, and deep roots checked out in many locales from lack of oxygen exchange. Now it's hot and roots won't be growing. Without the deep roots, the old mantra of deeply and infrequently won't work as expected. Nurse it through the heat with whatever it takes.

Most lawns are doing pretty well here overall though the hot / dry is making itself known here and there. There are also a few where the owner insists on a weekly two inch or so cut and there's not enough water on the planet to keep that green right now. :?

PS: Happy Canada Day! Sorry I'm a day late  .


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Sounds like everyone is getting a taste of lawn care in the transition zone


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

The areas that I seeded this spring are getting close attention and are looking OK. Everything else is getting a little crunchy.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

j4c11 said:


> Sounds like everyone is getting a taste of lawn care in the transition zone


Oh yeah - heat has arrived and man did it arrive!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm at 8" height and it's thick and green! I don't water. Problem is, it's still growing. Slowly but it's getting out of hand. I'm going to mow today at 4". Wish my mower went higher... Brown crispies, here we come!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I'm at 8" height and it's thick and green! I don't water. Problem is, it's still growing. Slowly but it's getting out of hand. I'm going to mow today at 4". Wish my mower went higher... Brown crispies, here we come!


8" :shock: Pictures :nod:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm at 15/16 and it is doing great with the heat. I'm really surprised by it. It recovered from the BP and now I only have some dollar spots.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I'm at 8" height and it's thick and green! I don't water. Problem is, it's still growing. Slowly but it's getting out of hand. I'm going to mow today at 4". Wish my mower went higher... Brown crispies, here we come!


What's the consensus on when to mow when you just have to go ahead and do it? I mow around 5:00 pm so the trend is cooling before the next day's heat. Anyone do it differently?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

As late as possible. Last night I started at 7:30 pm to have enough time for PGR.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I'm at 8" height and it's thick and green! I don't water. Problem is, it's still growing. Slowly but it's getting out of hand. I'm going to mow today at 4". Wish my mower went higher... Brown crispies, here we come!


Love to see pics of this.

I also mow in the evening when it isn't as "hot".


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Turrible!


uh oh... 

what is going on?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

g-man said:


> I'm at 15/16 and it is doing great with the heat. I'm really surprised by it. It recovered from the BP and now I only have some dollar spots.


15/16 - letting it go tall for the Summer? :mrgreen:


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Im at anywhere from 2.5 - 4" inches now because I don't have the time to keep up with it right now. The color looks phenomenal other than some spots that get shoddy irrigation and/or are next to hot pavement. Over the winter I want to create a full plan for 2019 to introduce PGR and a better Pre-M, fungicide, etc. regimen to be more proactive. I'm okay with that since this is really the first full year of establishment and I'm learning a lot about my cultivars/a full stand of elite KBG. No drop in temps in the foreseeable future so maybe (just maybe?) the heat will kill off the Poa annua that keeps germinating? :roll:


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

My yard is all brown, i don't think its from the heat. It might be from the glyphosate i put down 5 days ago. :ha ha


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Jconnelly6b said:
> 
> 
> > Turrible!
> ...


I let it run out of N. She's looking for food now, hopefully the 1/2 app of OceanGro I put down on thursday will nurse it through.

This heat is tough without sprinklers. If I knew I was going to stay in the house for more than 3 years I would probably install them in half the yard this fall.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Doing much better after some decent rain last week.
1st year kbg in st louis


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

We've had heat plus rain, so fungus on my end. Dealing with large brown patch  Lesson learned


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

steensn said:


> We've had heat plus rain, so fungus on my end. Dealing with large brown patch  Lesson learned


Where I am brown patch and pythium are checked out in the drought. Anthacnose pressure apparently high. Mostly fescue so not a huge concern.

Expecting an inch in thunderstorms on Fri. I think the fungus map is going to change a bit


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This area had brown patch last week.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Sounds like everyone is getting a taste of lawn care in the transition zone


A week of 90-100 degrees is not conducive to cool-season grass. We have had to do an extra watering this week. Thankfully we don't tend to get long spans like that too many times a year in the Northern zone. How many times do you guys usually get a span like that per year? I will admit that the TTTF is doing the best out of all the types of grass I have. The PR doesn't like it...it has lots of brown seed stalks, and is probably going allelopathic right now.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

We've been in the hi 90s and up to 108 this past week in Southern Ontario and that trend is going to continue for the balance of this week. I've gone from mowing every 3-4 days to once a week - partly because I've been back and forth to the cottage. However, my turf is looking really good. Still green and looking healthy. I did a full lb of N with my local organic fert last Thursday (that will be my last until my Fall plan kicks in). I've upped my irrigation to 3 times a week at approx. 0.5" each time.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Harts said:


> We've been in the hi 90s and up to 108 this past week in Southern Ontario and that trend is going to continue for the balance of this week.


You hit an actual temp of 108F this week...not the heat index? Yikes.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

We had a warm and driest on record May. Lawn was terrible, I didn't pay attention and didn't water enough. June was perfect, rain occasionally and not too hot. Lawn looks great!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Green said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > We've been in the hi 90s and up to 108 this past week in Southern Ontario and that trend is going to continue for the balance of this week.
> ...


I think he's including the heat index with that. It did get up right around 100F actual temperature however.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> This area had brown patch last week.


How did you rid of the brown patch? Fungicide? If so which one did you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11 Azoxy + propiconazole Also, look this thread  Fungicide Guide


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I think he's including the heat index with that. It did get up right around 100F actual temperature however.


Yikes still. It only got to 97 here yesterday (heat index 109), since we're almost coastal in most of CT. Some parts of MA and Vermont hit 99 yesterday though, since theyre more inland. You guys must both be fairly inland...

That said, apoarently this is nothing compared to what Southern reaches of the inland areas of the transition zone get routinely. Weeks on end of 90-100+, sometimes with no rain, I hear. Maybe our Southern cool season lawn owners can confirm this, and tell us exactly how hot and for how long it gets routinely.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> @SNOWBOB11 Azoxy + propiconazole Also, look this thread  Fungicide Guide


Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

g-man said:


> This area had brown patch last week.


Looking good! A week to look that good - it's obviously still growing strong despite weather. What rates did you use on the fungicides? It worked.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Green said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > I think he's including the heat index with that. It did get up right around 100F actual temperature however.
> ...


I'm more towards northern end of transition zone and basically on the coast so I don't have it as bad as guys farther south. July is the toughest month. Last July, for example, roughy half the days in the month hit 90's with correspondingly high temps overnight as well. Soil temps don't get as bad as farther south so I count myself lucky.

Hellacious humidity though and if the irrigation isn't dialed in, the fungus runs rampant. When conditions are really bad, any area overwatered in the slightest is almost guaranteed to show signs of something often despite fungicide apps.

I'd say it's really easy to grow cool season turf here and really hard to grow really good looking cool season turf here. Have to keep after it on a continuous basis almost like having livestock.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Hanging in there.

Propiconazole seems to be doing its job, which is good because I've had to water.

I've never seen a stretch of heat and humidity like this without significant rainfall. A hot & humid drought - very bizarre.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Sorry for the confusion. The 108 is with the heat index.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > I'm at 8" height and it's thick and green! I don't water. Problem is, it's still growing. Slowly but it's getting out of hand. I'm going to mow today at 4". Wish my mower went higher... Brown crispies, here we come!
> ...


Before:



After: Nothing like the cut of a rotary!! :lol:



Kinda stripes? Checkmate seems to be struggling...



Some domination... Can't wait to reno it!!



Seems to be doing well for upper 90's and humid. I don't irrigate either. Haven't have rain for a couple weeks. Now it's short so I'm expecting it to turn brown... I need a mower that has a HOC of 6-7"...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Delmarva Keith curative rates on both. Azoxy was granular half rate 24hrs before a rain and there other half after. Then propi foliar at 1oz/M rate. This is similar headway. I'm going to do another propi application at 14days.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Watered last night. She is holding up so far... HOC @3.5".

Screen grab from the cam...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Suburban Jungle Life Looks great. I love the high cut!


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Delmarva Keith curative rates on both. Azoxy was granular half rate 24hrs before a rain and there other half after. Then propi foliar at 1oz/M rate. This is similar headway. I'm going to do another propi application at 14days.


Looks like that was the perfect plan. I have a gallon of propi 41.8 and popped for a gallon of azoxy 2SC Select. That stuff is expensive enough that I store it in the house. Given your results, apparently the azoxy is worth it.

I'm still struggling with what to rotate to after playing out the group 3/11 mix that won't break the bank. Have you had success finding something? Was looking at the phosphonates but still $$$.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I need a mower that has a HOC of 6-7"...


Can you get larger diameter wheels?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> I'm still struggling with what to rotate to after playing out the group 3/11 mix that won't break the bank. Have you had success finding something? Was looking at the phosphonates but still $$$.


Did you take a look at this thread - Fungicide Guide?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> I'd say it's really easy to grow cool season turf here and really hard to grow really good looking cool season turf here. Have to keep after it on a continuous basis almost like having livestock.


Sounds similar to here, but with a few more days in the 90s there. You're right though...once humidity levels hit the tropical level, forget it as far as brown patch, no matter where you are. And they do hit Florida levels sometimes...having spent extensive time in South Florida and almost moved there for education purposes, I know what it's like. We occasionally get just as humid up here...where the windows are full of condensation in the morning. Not every single year is there a day that humid, but we also don't get 40 inches of snow in a single week every year, either.

I'm not s fan of fungicides either, unless it's curative and has to be done. In that case, as I think I've mentioned before, the pro fertilizer companies in this area tend to use 1-2 apps, and no more. July, August, and Sept are typically the toughest months to grow grass here. I'd expect the same where you are. Lots of brown everywhere you drive, in full sun areas most Summers. Lots of KBG, PR, and FF here, and they tend to brown quickly. Some of the newer elite KBGs do almost well as TTTF.


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> This area had brown patch last week.


See, I if only I joined this forum a month earlier I likely could have reduced the damage to about 1/4 the area... you guys are the bomb.


----------



## Gorgonzola17 (Feb 28, 2018)

Green said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > I think he's including the heat index with that. It did get up right around 100F actual temperature however.
> ...


Yeah I am just south of Charlotte (southern half of the transition zone) with tttf. We haven't had rain since last Tuesday and the temps are in the 90s every day with heat index of over 100 and sky high humidity. We have to survive about two more months then aerate and overseed the heck out of it. Been really conditioning the soil with a yucca extract and sodium lauryl sulfate mixture. Also using the N-ext products for the first time. Deep roots and a thick turf are the only way to get through these summers with a cool season lawn. Have some dallisgrass and Bermuda invading right now, but thinking I may battle them a little later in the season (have to use herbicides with caution in this heat). Been irrigating every two to three days. So far we are surviving 😕.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Gorgonzola17 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > SNOWBOB11 said:
> ...


What's high humidity considered where you are, if I may ask?

Because here today, we had a dewpoint of 77 at 92 degrees, and humidity in the high 50-to mid 60-percent range in the middle of the day. That's not the highest the dewpoint has ever gotten, but we do consider it high here, and typically only get this in July and August (and not every day). Also, it's rare that the overnight lows ever stay in the high 70s or low 80s. Apparently that happened in Vermont the other night...it only cooled down to 80 as the low! That's really rare for Vermont!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Sorry about the double post...there was an issue with the emoji in the previous post.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Alpine said:


> It's been a tough couple of days with this heat and no relief in sight. Lawn is definitely looking stressed. I know the watering rule/guideline for 1" every week and maybe spread over 1-2 days. But what about when it's this HOT - into the mid 90's and higher. My front lawn gets direct sun most of the day and it just bakes. Would you water more often? How about 4 days of watering?


Yeah... you gotta water when you gotta water.

I have 2,500 SF. I water straight out of the hose for a good soak. It takes an hour but it beats the neck out of oscillating sprinklers!


----------



## Gorgonzola17 (Feb 28, 2018)

Green said:


> Gorgonzola17 said:
> 
> 
> > Green said:
> ...


Today's high was 98 and the overnight low will be around 74. The dewpoint was 72 and the humidity was 74 today. You sweat basically standing still. 😀. I am originally from long island ny. We had high humidity, but not these consistently high temps. I would take this heat over the snow and frigid temps any day.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Gorgonzola17 said:


> Today's high was 98 and the overnight low will be around 74. The dewpoint was 72 and the humidity was 74 today. You sweat basically standing still. 😀. I am originally from long island ny. We had high humidity, but not these consistently high temps. I would take this heat over the snow and frigid temps any day.


Thanks. Then, you know CT weather...it's the same as LI of course! You can go from -6 to +96 in a typical year, but you don't always get the Canadian single digit during the day cold like we had this past December, or the Southenrn-esque heat and humidity we're having now.

I don't think I could afford to have a lawn if this heat were an all-the-time thing in the Summer, lol.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Gorgonzola17 said:


> Today's high was 98 and the overnight low will be around 74. The dewpoint was 72 and the humidity was 74 today. You sweat basically standing still. I am originally from long island ny. We had high humidity, but not these consistently high temps. I would take this heat over the snow and frigid temps any day.


That's what we had the other day, but with lower humidity. But it did reach 75% around 8PM. And then the biting insects came out in full force. It's rare that we've had over 75% humidity during the day. I remember it getting really high once, and the windows were steamed up. It was basically air direct from Florida according to the weatherman. And I had just returned from Florida at the time.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I saw a guy visiting from the South being interviewed on the news, and he said it was pleasant to be outside eating the other day when it was 97 and fairly humid (low 70s dewpoint/109 heat index). I'm thinking to myself, that's because you're not wearing long pants, shirt, and pushing a spreader around, lol!


----------



## Gorgonzola17 (Feb 28, 2018)

Green said:


> I saw a guy visiting from the South being interviewed on the news, and he said it was pleasant to be outside eating the other day when it was 97 and fairly humid (low 70s dewpoint/109 heat index). I'm thinking to myself, that's because you're not wearing long pants, shirt, and pushing a spreader around, lol!


I was about to spray some Micro Greene this evening after my mow, but the thought of putting on long pants was nauseating..lol


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Green said:


> I saw a guy visiting from the South being interviewed on the news, and he said it was pleasant to be outside eating the other day when it was 97 and fairly humid (low 70s dewpoint/109 heat index). I'm thinking to myself, that's because you're not wearing long pants, shirt, and pushing a spreader around, lol!


That is the kind of guy that would think Hawaii is not hot. Of course not, tool. It is not hot sipping an umbrella drink out of a refrigerated pineapple or on top of a surfboard, or else in 6 feet of water reef exploring. Put him behind my mower, stick the edger in his hands, or my fave, put him in muck boots, elbow length gloves, then strap on my spray rig. Have him get back with me about how it is not hot in an hour or so.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

There's nothing like pulling off gloves when you've been spraying for 2 hours on a summer's day in the south. Splish splash.


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> NanserbE said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing the start of some fungus too, and seed stalks are dying off making it look brown.
> ...


From what I've read it's just a waiting game. However I'm impatient and since the weather is only in the 70s here right now I'm pounding the nitrogen in to push growth so I can mow the crispy straw stalks away. Hopefully.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

:nod:


social port said:


> There's nothing like pulling off gloves when you've been spraying for 2 hours on a summer's day in the south. Splish splash.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

its on FIRE!!! j/k


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

ChadStokes said:


> its on FIRE!!! j/k


Oh don't worry, that bermuda will green up in a few weeks when it finally get warm enough and hits 100 degrees for a while. :mrgreen:

Gly reno? Sure does cut down on Summer irrigation. :lol:


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

I must be doing something wrong :? I see the lush green lawns that are posted - but they're not being watered. Maybe it's counter intuitive. I really need to look at my watering schedule - I've been watering almost daily to beat the heat and keep it alive. Starting to get brown spots - it's probably fungal outbreak.

I realize daily watering is bad, but my thought was to keep watering until the heat wave breaks by the end of this week - then go back to a normal schedule. I also need to do an irrigation system audit to measure output (tuna can test). What is the watering schedule at a golf course or professional athletic field where lawn have to look great. Do they water daily in this heat?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > I need a mower that has a HOC of 6-7"...
> ...


Probably for the front but the rear wheels have gears for the drive mechanism. I wonder if its time for custom wheels?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still struggling with what to rotate to after playing out the group 3/11 mix that won't break the bank. Have you had success finding something? Was looking at the phosphonates but still $$$.
> ...


 :thumbup:

I like to use thiophanate-methyl. Get a larger jug. Tad pricey but per app is pretty cheap. I use the qualipro tm 4.5. At $170, ouch but per M is $0.93 at 1.75 fl oz rate for 14 days.

The only one cheaper is qualipro propiconazole for 90 at $0.70 at 1 fl oz rate per M for 14 days. Label is for 21 days but that didn't work for me.

I picked up azoxy 50 WDG for 170 since per app is cheaper. Still ouch at $2.12/M. 0.2 oz for 28 days. Though it beats scotts diseaseex at $3.89 per app, 2 lb rate.

I wanted a 4th moa so I picked up prostar for 190. At a $5.93 /M at 1.5 oz rate, ouch! I use this sparingly. I gotta research other option...

All products listed for preventive rate and rotated for a fungicide program. If I need a curative, I would use azoxy and prop combined at preventive rates and prop again at 14 days before switching to another moa.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Alpine said:


> I must be doing something wrong :? I see the lush green lawns that are posted - but they're not being watered. Maybe it's counter intuitive. I really need to look at my watering schedule - I've been watering almost daily to beat the heat and keep it alive. Starting to get brown spots - it's probably fungal outbreak.
> 
> I realize daily watering is bad, but my thought was to keep watering until the heat wave breaks by the end of this week - then go back to a normal schedule. I also need to do an irrigation system audit to measure output (tuna can test). What is the watering schedule at a golf course or professional athletic field where lawn have to look great. Do they water daily in this heat?


Golf course watering is based on soil carrying capacity, root depth and ET. Some areas require more than once a day to stay hydrated. They also carefully watch weather and forecast disease pressure and use fungicides that can't be used on residential turf (which even at that are not always successful).

Like you, I've wondered, when it's really hot and droughty, why not raise soil moisture content in the root zone to around 80% and then just keep it there daily or every other day by replacing ET with at least same amount of irrigation. As long as turf dries in less than 10 hours (no problem in a drought), fungus pressure should not increase over whatever it is anyway. Keep in mind, replacing ET can mean something around 0.2" per day in full sun areas if it's sunny every day. That's getting close to a half inch every other day or around an inch total over 5 days (water a half inch every other day and then skip one day in each 5 day span might be a good approach). Much more water than most actually apply.

We have an inch of rain forecast for Friday which, coupled with irrigation, should bring soil moisture content up to at least the 80% mark. I set the clock to 3x per week per zone - almost every other day - and I'll see if it changes anything.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> > Delmarva Keith said:
> ...


Thanks, that is good info. I was leaning towards the thiophanate-methyl due to cost and you've convinced me to go that direction and give it a try.

The prostar at close to 6 bucks per 1,000 is not on the menu in my restaurant. :lol: A couple apps of that is about more than the seed.


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

@Delmarva Keith thanks for the info! I really need to do an tuna can test. I run the sprinklers 35-40 minutes per zone for the Hunter PGP rotor heads but would like to determine the actual output. Looking forward to the rain on Friday.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> k
> Thanks, that is good info. I was leaning towards the thiophanate-methyl due to cost and you've convinced me to go that direction and give it a try.
> 
> The prostar at close to 6 bucks per 1,000 is not on the menu in my restaurant. :lol: A couple apps of that is about more than the seed.


Probably not my best purchase...

For the TM, it comes in 2.5 gal. Too hard to pour a few oz. I picked, up 32 oz or if you use more, a 64oz bottle to dispense them. I then put the jugs in the basement double bagged in trash bags. TM doesn't smell too good...


----------



## NyFinest26 (Jul 4, 2018)

Alpine said:


> It's been a tough couple of days with this heat and no relief in sight. Lawn is definitely looking stressed. I know the watering rule/guideline for 1" every week and maybe spread over 1-2 days. But what about when it's this HOT - into the mid 90's and higher. My front lawn gets direct sun most of the day and it just bakes. Would you water more often? How about 4 days of watering?


I totally understand where you're coming from, my yard gets lots of sun and the heat is drying it up super fast. I can't water 2 or even 3 times a week in this weather. The days In between watering the grass gets dry. I think watering longer 3 - 4 times a week should be ok but what about people like me with sandy soil? Watering longer in sand doesn't help either. Help!


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

@NyFinest26 Welcome to TLF! Eventually our town will impose a watering ban - just a matter of time. Regarding sandy soils I'm not sure. This is the toughest time for cool season lawns. Hope others with more experience will chime in and help.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I have trees that part shade some of the lawn though out the day. I let rainfall water the grass, that's the deep and infrequent the roots are accustomed to. The grass naturally goes dormant in response to extended heat and drought, and greens up again when it rains. The lawn won't be lush green in summer, the local deer population don't seem to mind. :wink:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> > Suburban Jungle Life said:
> ...


Not sure if it would be helpful to you, but I raised the HOC on my craftsman with larger set of front wheels purchased at a big box store.

I ran into an problem, though: The issue was that my self-propelled gear is on the front wheels. When I replaced the front wheels, the gears kept grinding against the wheel. It is probably the junkiest thing to ever do, but I cut the interior of the front wheels down so that they did not come into contact with the gears. I lost the self-propelling feature, but I take HOC seriously, so it has been worth it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing like pulling off gloves when you've been spraying for 2 hours on a summer's day in the south. Splish splash.


@social port, 2 hours with gloves on? I use mostly exam gloves (not doing lots of crazy chemicals most of the time) and the sweat pours out after 20 minutes when you take them off. Yuck.

@Greendoc, Loved your response to the guy sitting outside eating. Hilarious. In another life, I had the opportunity to work in the lawncare industry in a place I've mentioned in my previous posts that's super humid. That whole life fell through, so I'm solely a hobbyist (hobbiest? My mind isn't working right now and neither is spellcheck) Anyway, as a hobbiest, I can simply shower and change at some point (but maybe not as soon as I'd like to) I never got to ask around about two things...how people deal with saturated clothing all day, and another logical question I won't post, but you can probably guess what it is. I mean, there have to be heat breaks and changes of clothes sometimes...


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

It seems as if the entire continent is having a Kansas summer!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Green I sometimes use the nitrile gloves. Spraying is my least favorite lawn activity--actually, I just don't like it, especially in the heat. I don't know how pros do it, but I imagine that one develops all kinds of subtle strategies over time.

I've been reading your clover thread. There is a lot of good information in there. Next year I'm going to try to up my spraying game.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Green said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > social port said:
> ...


 Those same guys are also usually walking around Waikiki no shoes, no shirt, no problems. Hardest work they do involves a barbell in an air conditioned gym. Here's how I do it. A long time ago, I had heat stroke twice. Side effect of that is I do not sweat very much if at all. I can be doing butt busting work and not a drop. But, I am starting to cook to death internally. I take a lot of breaks, drink a lot of water. I keep a 64 oz Hydroflask packed with ice and filtered water. That is gone and due for a refill by afternoon. I still lose water just breathing. Oh, that, lots of parks with comfort stations, only reason for me to go to the golden arches is to pee, don't touch the food in there. Lastly, I have really cool customers.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

social port said:


> @Green I sometimes use the nitrile gloves. Spraying is my least favorite lawn activity--actually, I just don't like it, especially in the heat. I don't know how pros do it, but I imagine that one develops all kinds of subtle strategies over time.
> 
> I've been reading your clover thread. There is a lot of good information in there. Next year I'm going to try to up my spraying game.


I am doing the long Nitrile gloves because they are tear and puncture resistant. It is also because I do handle something that will kill me if it goes through skin. When Fusilade and Dismiss are not going to kill what is growing in a flower bed, I move up to Diquat. Don't want that on your skin and you really do not want that trapped underneath a broken glove.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Greendoc you've convinced me that if I ever come across any Diquat, I am going to promptly run in the other direction. No questions asked.
I also use the long Nitrile gloves when I bring out some of the heavy hitters.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Here's how I do it. A long time ago, I had heat stroke twice. Side effect of that is I do not sweat very much if at all. I can be doing butt busting work and not a drop. But, I am starting to cook to death internally. I take a lot of breaks, drink a lot of water. I keep a 64 oz Hydroflask packed with ice and filtered water. That is gone and due for a refill by afternoon. I still lose water just breathing. Oh, that, lots of parks with comfort stations, only reason for me to go to the golden arches is to pee, don't touch the food in there. Lastly, I have really cool customers.


Wow, I didn't realize that could happen...that heatstroke could mess with the ability to sweat long-term. Sounds like if it comes back, it takes a long time.

I'm one of those people who only sweats when it's hot and humid, but when I do, it's really uncomfortable. As much as I love yard work, this is the one thing I hate about it. That and allergies in the Spring.

Quick off-topic question...if you own a piece of land in the US (maybe it varies by state?) are you (generic sense) allowed to treat the lawn on it as you would your home lawn, even without a pesticide license, if it's a commercial property? Someday when I have my own business, I plan to handle the lawncare on the property myself. I'll do whatever I have to in order to be allowed to legally.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The heat strokes happened long before I got into the business. However, I would fare far worse as an electrician or plumber. Messing with pipes or wire in a 100 degree attic or crawl space would kill me. When it gets too hot for me, I take a break under a tree. Being self employed is even better for me because when I do need to be hermetically sealed in Nitrile rubber, I can plan that for when the sun is going down, not at 8AM when the heat and humidity can be bad. Mornings in Hawaii can be horrible. That is when it is most humid.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Green said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Here's how I do it. A long time ago, I had heat stroke twice. Side effect of that is I do not sweat very much if at all. I can be doing butt busting work and not a drop. But, I am starting to cook to death internally. I take a lot of breaks, drink a lot of water. I keep a 64 oz Hydroflask packed with ice and filtered water. That is gone and due for a refill by afternoon. I still lose water just breathing. Oh, that, lots of parks with comfort stations, only reason for me to go to the golden arches is to pee, don't touch the food in there. Lastly, I have really cool customers.
> ...


You sure can apply to a property you own. However, the work must never be done by an employee. Because that employee is making an application to a property he does not own.


----------



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

Everything is green and in need of a mow. Only thing that seems to be struggling is fine fescue---i hate that stuff. It is raining currently...about 1/2 inch. This will help carry the lawn. A slight break this weekend before warm temps return for next week. More rain coming Friday.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Roosterchest said:


> Everything is green and in need of a mow. Only thing that seems to be struggling is fine fescue---i hate that stuff. It is raining currently...about 1/2 inch. This will help carry the lawn. A slight break this weekend before warm temps return for next week. More rain coming Friday.


My FF, what little bit of it I have, is also struggling. I have patches of it in the front yard I think the prior homeowner planted.


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

@NyFinest26 Take a look at the Cool Season Lawn Guide - there is a link for an irrigation tutorial. There are watering techniques to deal with different soil types. Since sandy soils doesn't hold water stationary I think there are procedures to time watering for a short duration but more often.


----------



## mikelask24 (May 23, 2018)

Heat index over 100F for the past week + Humidity + Watering new lawn=

From:


To This in 4 days:


----------

